# steelcraft chrysler for a good home



## steelcraft_deploy (Aug 13, 2022)

We have a "well loved" Steelcraft Chrysler pedal car that has been played with by several generations and is now a bit worse for wear. It can still be pedaled, but definitely needs some tlc. We are preparing to move and don't plan to take this car with us.

I'd like to help this car find a good home with someone who would enjoy restoring it. I'm not looking to sell it, rather just to give it away to someone who will breath new life into this car. I think this forum is my best shot for finding a new owner for our pedal car. 

Please tell me if this is not the right place for this kind of post.


----------



## THE STIG (Aug 13, 2022)

you have to post a $$$  per forum rules


----------



## Dave Stromberger (Aug 13, 2022)

THE STIG said:


> you have to post a $$$  per forum rules



He said it's free to a good home.


----------



## island schwinn (Aug 13, 2022)

Too bad it's across the states from me. Shipping is too much. I would just restore it mechanically and leave the rest alone. All the dents and dings have a story.


----------



## MrMonark13 (Aug 14, 2022)

if shipping wasn’t so much expensive, I would love to own that thing!


----------



## Rusthound (Aug 17, 2022)

That car is in decent shape. Not missing the hard stuff to find or replace.  They have softened a lot in price but at one time I have seen them at well over 2K restored.  If you will ship it to Canada  I will gladly  pay the shipping and other costs.  I have a small collection of peddlers. and will give it a good home ( with friends) Rusty.


----------



## HEMI426 (Aug 17, 2022)

I would put it on your local CL for $200, it will sell immediately and us the $200 to tip the movers or some other good deed. My thoughts.


----------



## Rusthound (Aug 17, 2022)

Hemi.. it should  sell in 15 minutes at 300..  and donate it to a good cause.


----------



## DonChristie (Aug 17, 2022)

Where are you at @steelcraft_deploy ? I would love to own the Chrysler!


----------



## Callahooney1 (Aug 17, 2022)

Tried reaching out to Steelcraft Deploy via PM but still no response... hmmm.


----------



## mickeyc (Aug 17, 2022)

Zip is in Wallingsford Conn.


----------



## pedal4416 (Aug 17, 2022)

Its gone to a good home!!


----------



## steelcraft_deploy (Aug 19, 2022)

Thank you all for your interest. The little red Chrysler has found a new home with folks who can repair it and children who can play with it.


----------

